# Recruiting for Eberron - Man on the Run (1 spot), alts always welcome



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

Hello all,

After a 6 month lay off, dealing with the aftermath of a natural disaster, and a relocation, I am ready and eager to get back into PbP! Here's the details:



> *Special Delivery*
> 
> The gnome patron told you that this package is to be delivered to his cousin in Trolanport. He sure did pay you pretty well for delivering this package, but what is in this box that is so special? Why are there magical protections on it? And just who wants this so bad that he entrusts your ragtag bunch to deliver it? Well, he did pay you pretty well after all.
> 
> An Eberron one-shot, and possible mini-campaign.






> *Man on the Run*
> 
> So Stormreach is the gateway to Xen'drik as they say, and you're here to explore. You have done your best to keep a low profile and not stir up trouble. So why is it that those thugs are eyeing you?
> 
> An Eberron one-shot, and possible mini-campaign.




- D&D 3.5 (Core Books, ECS, Player's Guide to Eberron, UA, Races and Complete Series, other Eberron content on a case by case basis)
- Point Buy system (32): No more than ONE (1) 18, before adjustments
- Starting Level 3: no races with LA greater than +1
- 3000 gp starting wealth (no item greater than ~1200 gp)
- Nonevil alignments
- Weapon groups
- Invisible Castle dice rolling
- DM updates Mo-Wd-Fr or Tu-Th-Sa by 11:59 pm EDT
- Final Characters subject to approval
- Rogue Gallery Thread is here for Special Delivery and here for Man on the Run
- As a houserule, Spot and Listen are rolled into one skill (Notice), Hide and Move Silently as well (Stealth).
- There is no Open Lock skill, that will fall under Disable Device, because well, a lock is a device.
- I am using a revamped version of Diplomacy. See it here.
- HP above first is 1/2 hit die +1 (so 3 for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8, 6 for d10, 7 for d12).
- More details TBD.

*Player Roster:*

Special Delivery (full)
Strahd VZ (githzerai monk - approved , char approved)
nonamazing (kalasthar healer, char approved)
Velmont (changeling warlock)
Nero Kingsley (warforged fighter or fighter/ranger)
mcnathan80 (kalashtar bard, char approved)
sukael (shifter druid)

Man on the Run (1 spot open)
ByteRynn (shifter druid)
Byte8199 (shifter scout)
Bront (kalasahtar psion/rogue)
Mathew Lankard (changeling or elf archer)
Andor (human artificer)


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 19, 2006)

Ah, an Eberron game I made it to in time. I'd like to toss my hat in as a warforged fighter, possibly fighter/ranger.


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

Sweet! I'll make a RG thread where you can post your character in a few.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2006)

It been some times I am watching for an Ebberon campaign. Here a character I really want to play. It has been written fo another campaign, so there will be tweaking to do to his stats and also have to modify a bit his background (all that happen in the letter should aminly stay the same, it is after that that might change). Tell me what you think.

By the way, I'm leaving for teh week-end, so if you like the concept, I'll do the modification when I'm back monday.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Norros
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Changeling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0   
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs sleep/charm
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +1    +X    +X    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   3 	+ 3   + 2   = 8 (14 with Balefull Utterance)
Concentration		   2 	+ 1   + 0   = 3
Diplomacy		   0 	+ 3   + 0   = 3 (9 with Balefull Utterance)
Disguise		   3 	+ 3   + 0   = 6 (16 with Minor Change Shape)
Intimidation		   2 	+ 3   + 2   = 7 (13 with Balefull Utterance)
Sense Motive		   2 	+ 0   + 2   = 4
Speak Language		   1
Use Magic Item		   3 	+ 3   + 0   = 6

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Common, Elven, Orc

[B]Feats:[/B]
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

[B]Abilities:[/B]
+2 saves vs sleep/charm
+2 to Bluff/Intimidate/Sense Motive
Natural Linguist
Minor Change Shape

[B]Powers:[/B]
Eldritch Blast (1d6)

[B]Invocation:[/B]
Balefull Utterance (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 127lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] White
[B]Hair:[/B] Shoulder-Lenght Light gray
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale gray
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Two years ago, Norros arrived on the Lady Scarlet. Just another boat among all that came to Seawell, just another man that put his feet on the island. The only strange thing about him is, instead of leaving with his boat, he stayed on the island. No one in town knows why he has chosen to do so. He has rent a room and have kept it during those two years. During the day, he finds some small jobs in the harbor, during night, he goes into the taverns to drink with the others. Everyone who have come in contact with him have come to like him, a simple man with the heart to the good place. He might be a bit indisciplined, but people tells Norros is like the wind who push his boat in the harbor. But if one person would dare to enter Norros bedroom and would search under his bed, he would find a small chest where he hides a single letter who has never been read. A name is written on it: Eloïse. And if this curious person would dare to open it, he would discover the dark secret Norros have been hiding, even to his closest friend.

[SBLOCK=Letter]_Dear Eloïse,

I understand your reaction of yesterday. I couldn't expect less of you. If I write this letter to you, it is not to ask forgivenessmyself of what I have done. I betrayed your trust. There is no forgiveness possible. If I write you down this letter, it is because I think I owe you the truth.

I'm borned in the region of Darguun. At that moment, my father was already death. He was not a good man, and he happen to have large debt. His creditor decided to pay themselves by making my mother there slave. So when I was born, I was already the pawn of someone else.

My mother tried to hide her heritage the best she could, but the baby I was could not do the same, I was too young to understand the situation I was in. So the creditor discovered I wasn't a human, but a Changelling. When they saw through the decption, they forced my mother, by threatning my life, to reveal all about her nature. She was the child of an old lineage of sorcerer. Herself wasn't one, she wanted to broke this tradition who have brought doom on us. The creditor then decided to take my education into there hands.

One of them, Farnok, an half-orc, was a wizards. He decided to teach me the mastery of arcane art. Instead of doing it itself, he summoned a minor demon, a quasit, to do it. So since I was four yeas old, I had for mentor a Quasit. One aspect of these demon, it is they are not faithfull follower, even less when they are bond to do something by some magic. This Quasit decide to teach me some dark arcana that I could one day turn upon my master. It is how I became a Warlock instead of a wizard like Farnok. He also helped me to master the magic within all magical items. That way, I would be less scare to use it and I could bring more trouble to the demon's master who was also mine. The Quasit wanted his vengeance for his captivity.

Farnok found the trick the Quasit was playing on him, but it took him years. My training was too advanced to start it from scratch. Illiewyn was the other creditor, that name might sound familiar to your ears. He was a dark elf, a member of the house of Valenar who has turned upon his house. For that, he has been cast away. He decided to take his vengeance. He was the one who had my mother. He trade it for me when he saw the potential I was for his vengeance. He completed my training, teaching me the ways to infiltrate an organization, using my dark arts to my advantage, or should I say, to his advanatge.

Once my training was finish, he sent me to you. He heard you were searching for a new maid. So I had to use my powers and my skills to become that one. It wasn't hard to convince your father. Illewyn knew exactly what your father wanted, so he told me what to say, how to act. I started to work for you. I was expecting to continue my life of slaves under your rules. I didn't expect to be serving someone so kind and so generous. It took not long before I fall in love with you. I would have liked, from the start, to reveal the sword that was hanging over your head, but sadly I had my own. Illewyn threaten me that if I failed him, my mother would died. At that moment, I had only two things that was counting to me, my mother and you. I couldn't give up my mother, so I played Illewyn's game.

But things changed this week. Two events have changed all the rules of the games. First, following an experimentation of Farnok, my mother lost her life. Illewyn lost his only hold on me. Second, he was about to make his first big moves in his plan of vengeance, one that would wounded deeply your father, something that would torture him for all his life, and it was your death. I was suppose to be the one who would have put the poison in the drink you take each night before going to bed. The poison would have killed you during the night, and your father wouldn't had been able to saved you. As the sun would have gone up, your soul would have long been away from your body.

I choosed to turn upon my master. I came to you last night, and reveal my true self. But when you saw I wasn't the maid I pretend to be, when you shout and attract all the guards, I couldn't do much than leaves. I just hope you heard my warning, that your life was in danger, that Illewyn wanted his vengeance. I don't know if I'll have the courage to gives you that letter, who reveal to you my past and my heart. I would also need to be able to reach you and gives the letter to you. But if it ever reach your hand, I would like you to keep it for yourself alone, and reveal to your father only Illewyn's goals.

For me, Illewyn will want my hide, and Farnok his not his only ally. He has many goons that would be please to kill me to have the favor of Illewyn. So I'll use the same skill he teach me and I'll go far from this land and I'll start my life anew._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

Velmont-

Preliminary scan looks ok to me. please post your updated character to the RG thread (link in first post.

BTW,

- As a houserule, Spot and Listen are rolled into one skill (Notice), Hide and Move Silently as well (Stealth).
- There is no Open Lock skill, that will fall under Disable Device.
- I am using a revamped version of diplomacy. See it here


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 19, 2006)

Hi Animus
I know you said no races with LA greater than +1
but what is chance you'll approve Githzerai monk 1 (+2 LA)


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

Strahd-

Under normal circumstances, no way. However, because I pooped out mid game on you guys, I'll give you special consideration. I'll get you an answer by Monday for sure. In the meantime, make sure you're working on another character in case I don't approve it.


----------



## nonamazing (May 19, 2006)

*Khashana, the Lightdreamer*

Khashana
*Race*: Kalashtar  *Class*: Psion (Egoist)  *Level*: 3  *Experience*: 3,000
*Alignment*: Lawful Good  *Religion*: Path of Light
*Appearance*: tall and attractive with striking green eyes and long dark hair; often seems slightly distracted

*History*: Khashana was part of a Kalashtar diplomatic team that worked out of Sharn, spreading the word about the plight of the Kalashtar in Adar and forging alliances against the tyrranical Inspired.  When her friends and allies were targeted in retaliation, the soft-hearted Khashana moved away from her political affilations and decided to work apart from others of her race.

*Personality and Roleplaying notes*: Khashana lives to help others--usually at her own expense in some way.  Despite having quite a bit of power and being quite skilled in several ways, Khashana has surprisingly low self-confidence and believes the only way to get the respect of others is to sacrifice part of herself to them.

Khashana is a pacifistic healer who has vowed to do as little harm as possible to others.  She has also vowed to lend her aid to the wounded whenever needed, regardless of who they are.

Attributes:
Strength: 10 {+0} (2 point buy)
Dexterity: 14 {+2} (6 point buy)
Constitution: 14 {+2} (6 point buy)
Wisdom: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
Intelligence: 16 {+3} (10 point buy)
Charisma: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
-- Total: 32 points​
Combat & Magic:
Hit Points: 16 (3d4+6+2)
Speed: 30 feet
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Armor Class: 12 (Dex)
-- Touch 12, Flat-footed 10
Base Attack Bonus: +1
-- Grapple: +1
Ranged Touch Attack (power): +3
Melee Attack (unarmed strike) +3 to hit, 1d3 nonlethal damage
-- special: crystal gauntlets (see below)
Melee Attack (club) +1 to hit, 1d6 damage

Fortitude Save: +3 (+1 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex Save: +3 (+1 Base, +2 Dex)
Will Save: +4 (+3 Base, +1 Wis)

Power Points: 18 (11 base, +3 racial, +4 Int)
Manifester Level: 3
Powers Known: Empathic Transfer, Animal Affinity, Thicken Skin, Empathy, Entangling Ectoplasm, Inertial Armor, Vigor​
Skills and Feats:
Autohypnosis: +7 (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
Bluff: +3 (+1 Cha, +2 Racial)
Concentration: +11 (6 ranks, +2 Con, +3 Psicrystal)
Diplomacy: +3 (+1 Cha, +2 Racial)
Heal: +9 (6 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 synergy)
Intimidate: +3 (+1 Cha, +2 Racial)
Listen: +3 (+1 Wis, +2 Psicrystal)
Psicraft: +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Profession (Herbalist): +7 (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot: +3 (+1 Wis, +2 Psicrystal)

Languages: Common, Quor, Draconic, Elven, Gnomish

1st level Feat: Improved Unarmed Strike
3rd level Feat: Weapon Finesse
Bonus Feat: Psionic Body​
Class and Racial Abilities:
Weapon Group: Basic Weapons (club, quarterstaff, dagger)
Psicrystal (Personality: Single-minded)
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. mind-affecting spells and abilities
Does not dream
Skill Bonuses (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate)
+2 bonus to Disguise to appear as human
Naturally Psionic (+1 power point per level)
Psi-Like Ability: Mindlink 1/day​
Equipment & Wealth:
simple brownish-red robes (weight 1, cost --)
well-carved quarterstaff (weight 4, cost --)
3 potions of _cure moderate wounds_ (weight 3, cost 900)
2 power stones of Body Adjustment, DC 7 level check to use, (weight 2, cost 750)
Deep Crystal gauntlets (weight 4, cost 1,000)
two healer's kits (weight 2, cost 100)
two vials of antitoxin (weight --, cost 100)
_everburning torch_ (weight 1, cost 110)
40 gold pieces (weight 4)
-- Total weight: 21  Total cost: 3,000​


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

nonamazing-

I'm not a fan of psionics. That being said, I am willing to use them in my game. I only have access to the SRD for psionics though. Just a fair warning.


----------



## nonamazing (May 19, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> nonamazing-
> 
> I'm not a fan of psionics. That being said, I am willing to use them in my game. I only have access to the SRD for psionics though. Just a fair warning.




In that case, I'd probably make her a Psion instead of an Ardent (since the Ardent class isn't in the SRD).  Her primary focus would be the Empathic Transfer power (which would work well with her martyr-type personality).

Although I do like the psionics system, I can certainly see the problem that many DMs have with it.  Rest assured that I don't intend to power-game or tweak the rules in any weird sort of way.  I'm just interested in trying out new ways to explore the 'healer' concept outside of the cleric class.


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

FYI: Here's the party so far:

-Warforged ftr or ftr/rng
-Changeling warlock
-Kalashtar psion "healer"
-githzerai monk (maybe) or ?

Two more + alts to go, and this roster will be full.


----------



## Azaar (May 19, 2006)

Quick question, before I decide whether to cast in my hat:  is the PHB II kosher?  I'm eyeing the beguiler and duskblade pretty closely.  If not, I may try my hand at a changeling rogue with the racial substitution levels from _Races of Eberron_.


----------



## Animus (May 19, 2006)

Azaar-

Sorry, no PHB II as I don't own it.


----------



## nonamazing (May 20, 2006)

Okay, I've added my character submission (see above) and I think it's more or less finished.  Let me know if there's anything I've missed.  Oh, I've made sure to include links to any relevant psionic powers or rules (from the SRD) for ease of use.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 20, 2006)

My friend Byteme8199 and I are interested in playing a pair of Shifter brothers that go adventuring together.  We'll probably be a Scout and another class of some decription.  We are working on characters now.


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

All-

I forgot. HP above first is 1/2 hit die +1 (so 3 for d4, 4 for d6, etc.).

So here's my roster:
Strahd VZ
nonamazing
Velmont
Nero Kingsley
Azaar (confirm please )
ByteRynn
Byte8199 (maybe in, maybe alt)

nonamazing-

Preliminary scan looks good. Will give more thorough look this weekend.

ByteRynn-

If Azaar doesn't want in, then both you guys are in. Otherwise, I can only take one for now. I'm taking alts though.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

I have 3 character ideas -

#1) Kalashtar Rogue/Psion, heading into the Shadowmind (Complete Adventurer).  Actualy a character on the run, posing as a human.
#2) Grey Elf Psychic Rogue.  Was into salvaging, so more an adventuring rogue, the Psionics being an interesting addition.
#3) Half-Elf Dragonmarked Rogue/Swashbuckler heading into Dualist.  A sailor, showoff, and all around entertaining guy.

If none of these ideas fit well, I'm ok with holding off too.  Let me know if any of these are ok, and I'll draw them up more (Tweek them for this game)


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I've been thinking, I was trying to get off another game using True20, but I'm going to hold off on that. That means that I can run a SECOND game! I'll obviously be running a different adventure. Using same creation rules, but will update T-TH-SA (as opposed to M-W-F).

The following will be in current game:
Strahd VZ
nonamazing
Velmont
Nero Kingsley

The following will be in the new game:
Azaar 
ByteRynn
Byte8199
Bront

Bront-

Actually, I like concept #1 so much, that I'm going to send you a PM about it.
*edit* Oops, can't do that here. Will email you then.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

Sent you an e-mail, I can't check the one you sent any time soon, send it where I told you instead


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

All,

I have consolidated rules and rosters and added the new blurb here. Please please post your characters in the respective Rogue's Gallery threads. and make sure you post to the correct one as well. Thanks.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 20, 2006)

I would like to get in on one of these games, they sound very cool.  I was thinking of playing an archer type (Fighter going into Order of the Bow PrC).  Sounds like that would be a better fit for the second group?  Possibly an Elf or Changeling.


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

Mathew Lankard said:
			
		

> I would like to get in on one of these games, they sound very cool.  I was thinking of playing an archer type (Fighter going into Order of the Bow PrC).  Sounds like that would be a better fit for the second group?  Possibly an Elf or Changeling.




Sounds good. I agree, I'll put you in the second group. Read the rules and make that character .


----------



## ByteRynn (May 20, 2006)

I'm probably going to go with a Shifter Druid.

I do have a couple of questions about the new Diplomacy rules:

1) Does this apply to Wild Empathy?
2) What Synergy bonus does having 5 ranks in Knowledge (Nobility and ROyalty) grant?  All other KNowledges grant synergies, but taking away the bonus to Diplomacy this one has makes it distinctly inferior to all other knowledges.  

I really like that rule system though.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

Animus, sent you e-mail 

Just make sure you reply to all.

I'm heading to bed shortly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2006)

*Void - Githzerai Monk*

[sblock=Character]
Male Githzerai Monk 1
Lawful Neutral
Strength	     12	(+1)
Dexterity	     24	(+7)
Constitution  10	(+0)
Intelligence   8	(-1)
Wisdom	     16	(+3)
Charisma	     10	(+0)

Total Hit Points: 8 
Speed: 30 feet 
Armor Class: 24 = 10 +7 [dexterity] +3 [wisdom] +4 [Inertial armor] 
Touch AC: 24 ; Flat-footed: 17
Languages:Common Gith

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +7 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:	+3	= 2 [base] +1 [magic cloak] 
Reflex save:	+10	= 2 [base] +7 [dexterity] +1 [magic cloak]
Will save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [wisdom] +1 [magic cloak]

Attack (handheld):	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed):	+2	= 0 [base] +1 [strength] +1 [weapon focus]
Flurry of Blows:	0/0	    [includes strength modifier+weapon focus]
Attack (missile):	+7	= 0 [base] +7 [dexterity] 
Grapple check:	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength]

Unarmed Damage: 1d6 +1 [strength] 
Kama [1d6, crit x2, 2 lb., light, slashing] 
Shuriken [1d2, crit x2, range incr 10 ft, 1/2 lb, piercing] 

*Feats:* Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] ; Stunning Fist[monk] 
Weapon Focus(Unarmed Strike) ; Weapon group: Basic weapons, Monk weapons

*Skills:*
Balance	             Dex*	8 = 	+7	+1	
Bluff	             Cha	0 = 	+0		
Climb	             Str*	3 = 	+1	+2	
Concentration	Con	0 = 	+0		
Diplomacy	Cha	0 = 	+0		
Disguise	             Cha	0 = 	+0		
Escape Artist	Dex*	9 = 	+7	+2	
Heal	             Wis	3 = 	+3		
Intimidate	Cha	0 = 	+0		
Jump	             Str*	1 = 	+1		
Notice		Wis        3 = 	+3              (Listen+Spot)
Ride	             Dex	7 = 	+7		
Search	             Int	-1 = 	-1		
Sense Motive	Wis	3 = 	+3
Stealth		Dex*      10=        +7         +3  (Hide+MS)
Survival	             Wis	3 = 	+3		
Swim	             Str**	1 = 	+1		
Tumble	             Dex*	11 = 	+7	+4	
Use Rope	             Dex	7 = 	+7		
* = check penalty for wearing armor 

[sblock=Githzerai traits: ]
•	+6 dexterity, -2 intelligence, +2 wisdom
•	Darkvision to 60 feet
•	Spell resistance 5+class level
•	Daze, shatter, feather fall 3/day each
•	Inertial armor (+4 to AC)
•	Plane shift once/day
•	Character level +2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk: ]
•	AC Bonus for Wisdom
•	AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)
•	Flurry of Blows
•	Unarmed Strike
•	Evasion (level 2)
•	Fast Movement (already included)
•	Bonus Feats (levels 1 2 & 6)
•	Evasion (level 2)
•	Fast Movement (level 3)
•	Still Mind level 3)
•	Ki Strike (level 4)
•	Slow Fall (level 4)
•	Purity of Body (level 5)
•	Wholeness of Body (level 7)
•	Improved Evasion (level 9)
•	Diamond Body (level 11)
•	Quivering Palm (level 15)
•	Timeless Body (level 17)
•	Tongue of Sun and Moon (level 17)
•	Empty Body (level 19)
•	Perfect Self (level 20)
[/sblock]

Light load:43 lb. or less
Medium load:44-86 lb.
Heavy load:87-130 lb.
Lift over head:130 lb.
Lift off ground:260 lb.
Push or drag:650 lb.

Equipment: 
Rope (50', silk) x1
Monks Outfit
cloak (Cloak of resistance+1*)
4 clw potions
4 magic fang potions (+1 magical attack bonus)
money: 1790 gp


[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearence]
Size:Medium ; Height: 2.00 meter ; Weight: 75 Kg 
Skin:Gray ; Eyes:Amber ; Hair:None
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to go with a Shifter Druid.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions about the new Diplomacy rules:
> 
> 1) Does this apply to Wild Empathy?




For now, no. I reserve the right to change my mind, of course .



> 2) What Synergy bonus does having 5 ranks in Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) grant?  All other KNowledges grant synergies, but taking away the bonus to Diplomacy this one has makes it distinctly inferior to all other knowledges.
> 
> I really like that rule system though.




The old synergies apply. I can see way for all of them to work. FYI, that is Bluff, Kno. (nob. and roy.) and Sense Motive.


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

Strahd,
[sblock]
Per the update to the rules in the first post (which everyone should read to catch any changes they might have missed), Hide and MS are one skill (Stealth), and so are Spot and Listen (Notice). You have some skill points to reallocate.

Also, you forgot to pick your weapon group profs.

[/sblock]

All,

Use the Rogue's Gallery thread for your characters from now on. They are in the first post. Thank you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2006)

Animuis said:
			
		

> Per the update to the rules in the first post (which everyone should read to catch any changes they might have missed), Hide and MS are one skill (Stealth), and so are Spot and Listen (Notice). You have some skill points to reallocate.




I updated and fixed the character ... and posted him in the RG
what is the rule of Githzerais in the world of Ebberon, any special things I should know ?


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I updated and fixed the character ... and posted him in the RG




Looks good.



> what is the rule of Githzerais in the world of Ebberon, any special things I should know ?




The gith were the slave race created by the mind flayers of Xoriat. When the connection to that plane was severed, the gith rebelled en masse. Githyanki and githzerai fought each other because of racial differences, but the githyanki retreated to the Astral Plan, the githzerai to Kythri. Some small communitesof both can be found on the Material Plane however. Their main goal is to either keep the seals that bind Xoriat secure, or destroy every  mind flayer they can get their hands on.


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 20, 2006)

Finally an Eberron PbP, you rock Animus. Here's my submission.

Hashkavak Male Kalashtar Bard 3
Stats:
[sblock]Age: 52 Ht: 5'11'' Wt: 156 AL: CG Spd: 30' HP: 17 AC: 15 (18 when fighting defensively)
S: 8 -1 0pt
D: 14 +2 6pt
C: 12 +1 4pt
I: 15 +2 8pt
W: 12 +1 4pt
Ch: 16 +3 10pt
[/sblock]

Skills, Feats, and Saves:
[sblock]Skills: (6+2)x4+12= 44 pts
Bluff: 6+3+2racial= 11
Diplomacy: 6+3+2racial+2synergy= 13
Disguise: 0+3=3 (+2 to impersonate human =+5)
Gather Info: 3+3+2 synergy= 8
Intimidate: 0+3+2racial= 5
Knowledge (History): 5+2= 7
Knowledge (Local): 5+2= 7
Knowledge (The Planes): 5+2= 7
Notice: 0+1=1
Perform (dance): 6+3= 9
Sense Motive: 2+1=3
Stealth: 0+2=2
Tumble: 6+2+2 feat=10

Languages: Common, Quori, Draconic, Riedran

Feats: Extra Music: Use bardic Music +4 times/day ECS pg 52; Path of Shadows: +2 to Tumble, use Perform (dance) instead of Concentration RoE pg 110

Saves: F/R/W: +2/+5/+4 (+5 versus mind affecting spells, powers, abilities and possessions)
[/sblock]
Attacks:
[sblock]
Base Attack: +2 Grapple:+1
Attacks:
Rapier +1 1d6-1 18-20/X2 P
Dagger +2 1d4-1 (1d4+0 with at least I PP in reserve) 19-20/X2 P/S
Dagger(thrown) +5 1d4-1 (1d4+0 with at least I PP in reserve) 19-20/X2 P/S
Lt X-Bow +5 1d8 19-20/X2 P 80'
20 Bolts
[/sblock]
Abilities:
[sblock]
Racial Abilities: +2 Racial bonus to mind affecting spells, abilities, powers, and possesssions
+2 Racial bonus to: Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimiate rolls
+2 Bonus to disguise checks to impersonate humans
Dreamless sleep: Immunity to dream, and nightmare spells or abilities
Naturaly Psionic: 1 power point/character lv; 3pp
Psilike ability: Mindlink 1/day

Class Abilities: Weapon Groups: Basic, Light bladed weapons, Cross bows
Armor prof: All light armor, and shields
Bardic Music 7/day: Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Courage
Bardic Knowledge: +7 (Most DMs I've played under used this as a catch-all knowledge check w/ a +5 DC modifier)
[/sblock]
Spells:
[sblock]
Spells Known: 0Lv; 3/day: Daze, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic,
1Lv; 2/day: Charm Person, Grease, Lesser Confusion
[/sblock]

Possessions:
[sblock]
Hewards Haversack: 2lbs
In Haversack: Waterskin 4lbs, Sunrod x4 4lbs, Bedroll 5lb, Rations x7 7lbs
MW  Riedran Crysteel Dagger: As above 1lb, In Belt loop
Rapier: As above 2lbs, In Belt loop
MW Lt X-Bow: As above 4lbs, Slung on shoulder
20 Bolts: 2lbs, In Quiver on Belt loop
MW StuddedLeather Armor: +3; +5(max dex) -0(armor penalty) 20lbs
Pouch on belt w/23 Galifers (GP), and 15 Dragons (PP)
Total Wt: 29lbs (items in haversack are weightless)
[/sblock]

Appearence:
[sblock] All kalashtar appear as slightly taller, more angular human. Hashkavak is no exception. His completely symetrical features are both oddly attractive, and strangly disconcerting. Hashkavak has pale white skin, and medium length brown hair that reaches just to the base of his neck. He has green eyes and double pierced ears. He also has several tatoos including the Quori number for 66 with the word _aganash nan _ or "never forget", the symbol of Il-Yannah on the inside of each forearm, and a portrait of Kavak (his Quori spirit) on his back as rendered from visions he has received from Kavak. Hashkavak is always wearing brightly colored clothes often augmented by prestidigitation spells to appear as if the colors are shifting or swirling unless, of course, the situation calls for more subdued tones.
[/sblock]

Background:
[sblock] Hashkavak was born in Sharn, all he knew was life in the close knit kalashtar community he grew up in. He had always heard about the war being waged against his people in Adar, and Kavak his Quori sprit would often show images of the conflicts he faced in Dal Quor. Hashkavak always knew his place in the community would be to grow up and ply a trade to support the lightbringers and the rest of the community until the present Age of Darkness was overthrown by the lightbringers meditations. This all changed when hashkavak was 26 years, when he met his first shadow watcher. Talharath was a soulknife dedicated to eradicating the physical forces of darkness while the lightbringer work to combat the spiritual forces of darkness. Talharath explained the real war, told him stories of death, corruption, and despair. He showed Hashkavak his scars, physical scars of bloody battles against the inspired, emotional scars of watching fellow kalashtar dying in open battle in the streets, or to poisoned food at an inn. he taught Hashkavak that the agents of the dreaming dark are always on the look out for kalashtar to harrass, and even kill. Hashkavak learned to keep his guard up, and always be on the look out for treachery. But the story that struck the hardest blow to his psyche, and ultimately led him to the "path of shadows" was the tale of Taratai the quori spirit that led the quori to Eberron and ultimatly birthed the kalshtar race. Talharath told the tale of a fellow soulknife named Linatai who accompanied him on many travels, and battles against the Dreaming Dark. He and Linatai were in love and eventually Linatai conceived a child. This was a momentous day, for Linatai was the last of the Taratai line and this birth would ensure that her line would carry on. On the day Linatai went into labor Talharath ran to fetch the midwife, when he returned he found Linatai slaughtered in her birthing bed, her womb torn open, and the young kalashtar within decapitated. Taratai's line was ended, and the kalashtar were one step closer to extinction. Hashkavak knew that if the lightbringers were to have a chance to end the present _Quor Tarai_ or "age of dreams" and usher in a new era of hope and peace, the agents of darkness would need to be held at bay. From that point Hashkavak vowed he to would become a shadow watcher and protect his people, and the people of Eberron from physical harm. He has also vowed that no Kalashtar will ever forget his/her heritage and devoted himself to traveling between kalashter communites in Sharn teaching the children of the war against the Dreaming Dark, the death of taratai, and the history of the kalashtar people. He longs to journey to other kalashtar communities in Khorvaire, and eventually make a pilgramage to the Shalquar monastary in Adar
[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock] Hashkavak's personality stems mainly from his relationship with his quori spirit Kavak. While some spirits like Harath, Soreth possess a militaristic bent, and others like Vakri are more contemplative; Kavak was always boisterous, the most talktative of the Quori spirits -often to the annoyance of the other spirits. When the kalashtar race was first born and the bond was at its strongest, the spirits could communicate directly to their hosts and Kavak would constantly regale his host with stories of Dal Quor, and the battles waged between planes while the displaced spirits sought a home. As the years have gone by, and the bond has weakened, Kavak can no longer communicate directly to his hosts, but he bombards them with images of his past, and Hashkavak can spend hours staring into space captivated by visions of Dal Quor. Hashkavak has certainly inherited Kavak's penchant for locquaciousness and takes every opportunity to make a new acquaintance. Both because he's naturally a people person, but also because he's always on the look out for agents of the Dreaming Dark. Hashkavak uses a meditative technique known as _sheshan talarash dasyannah_ roughly translated as "dance of the path of shadows" to both attune himself to his quori spirit, but also as a communicative tool for other kalashtar as all kalashtar understand the interperative qualities of the dance. Because Hashkavak has chosen to embrace the visions offered by his spirit, rather than suppress them out like most kalashtar he appears to some as quite insane; constantly muttering to his spirit (to others it looks like he's talking to himself), staring into space in rapt fascination of Kavak's visions, and suggesting fantastic, physicaly impossible solutions to problems (Let's bombard them with the sound of orange, that drives people crazy...) are all manifestations of his relationship to his spirit. Finally, since hearing the story of Taratai he realizes how fragile the kalashtar race is to extermination, and that every successful birth is a victory in the war against the dreamimg dark, he is constantly seeking to mate with female kalashtar and with his high charisma, diplomacy and bluff skills he's often successful. He's not a "player" seeking to "score", he's a loyal soldier "recruiting" for the war.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

mcnathan80,

Welcome to the boards! I like the character. put in the RG, please.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 20, 2006)

*Hoborne Oakbrother*
[sblock]Male shifter druid 3
NG Medium Humanoid (Shapeshifter)
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision; Notice +10
*Languages* Common
________________________________________________
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Hp* 21 (3 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +7
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* mwk longspear +3 (1d8/x3/reach) or
*Melee* mwk club +3 (1d6)
*Ranged* javelin +5 (1d6/30 ft.) or
*Ranged* alchemical silver javelin +5 (1d6-1/30 ft.)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +2
*Special Attacks* shifting 1/day (Longstride, 6 rounds), combat reflexes
*Spells Prepared* (CL 3, DC 13+spell level):
	2nd -  
	1st –    
	0th –    
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 10
*SQ* Beast Spirit (Alertness, extend shifting, feral empathy, Will of the spirit, Ability bonus (+2-str, dex, or con), nature sense, wild empathy +7, woodland stride, trackless step
*Feats* Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Alertness(b), Weapon Group Proficiencies (Basic, Spears)
*Skills* Balance +3, Climb +0, Concentration +7 (+11 combat casting), Escape Artist +1, Jump -6, Knowledge (Nature) +8, Knowledge (Religion) +3, Notice +10, Stealth +1, Survival +6 (+8 above ground, natural)
*Possessions*mw longspear, +1 hide armor, backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, 50 ft. hmpen rope, 2 sunrods, 10 days rations, waterskin, mw club, holly and mistletoe, spell component pouch, cloak of resistance +1, light warhorse w/ military saddle, 3 javelins, 2 alchemical silver javelins[/sblock]

Stats Changes when when shifting
[sblock]*Init* +4
________________________________________________
*AC* 18, touch 14
*Ref* +6
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Ranged* javelin +6 (1d6/30 ft.) or
*Ranged* alchemical silver javelin +6 (1d6-1/30 ft.)
*Special Attacks* shifting 1/day (Longstride, 6 rounds)
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Dex 18
*Skills* Balance +4, Escape Artist +2, Stealth +2[/sblock]

I still need to put up his spells memorized.  Basically, Hoborne and his brother travel around together.  They have gotten quite used to fighting as a team and are known in some small circles as being especially effective scouts and mobile warriors.  Hoborne is the slightly older and wiser of the two, though he isn't in quite as good shape.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 20, 2006)

Here's Flint, the 'forged fighter. I can put it in sblock format if you'd like, I just used this for the sake of getting it done quickly.
http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1342


----------



## Animus (May 20, 2006)

ByteRynn and Nero Kingsley,

Your characters look good so far. Please put your characters in their respective RG thread. You can find that in the first post. ByteRynn, you're in Man on the Run, and Nero is in Special Delivery. Thanks guys.


----------



## sukael (May 21, 2006)

Can I grab a slot in Special Delivery? I'm about to run off to catch a movie RL, so anything detailed will have to wait a few hours, but I'm definitely thinking about a divine caster (shifter druid? maybe).


----------



## nonamazing (May 21, 2006)

I've put my character into the RG thread.  I did have one small request.  The character has a pair of deep crystal gauntlets that let her do some extra damage with her unarmed attacks (although it used up her power points).  Would it be okay to make that damage be nonlethal damage?  I think that would fit in better with the pacifistic nature of the character.  If not, that's okay.  I just reckoned I'd run the idea past you and see what you thought.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

sukael,

I'll pencil you in.

That means both threads are full. Well, Man on the Run may have one spot if Non-living Force is out. Here's the next step.

This thread will be kept to recruit for the spot for MOTR. I will make OOC threads for both games. For those of you who haven't done it yet, post your characters to the RG thread, link will be provided. When I make the OOC threads, I will post here to link you to them. IC posts will start the first available day after all char's are approved.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I've put my character into the RG thread.  I did have one small request.  The character has a pair of deep crystal gauntlets that let her do some extra damage with her unarmed attacks (although it used up her power points).  Would it be okay to make that damage be nonlethal damage?  I think that would fit in better with the pacifistic nature of the character.  If not, that's okay.  I just reckoned I'd run the idea past you and see what you thought.




I'll let it be nonlethal.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 21, 2006)

I posted my stats in the RG thread, let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

OK,

I have the OOC threads ready to go!

Go here for Special Delivery.

Go here for Man On the Run.


----------



## Andor (May 21, 2006)

I'll jump in as an alt in case Non-Living Force doesn't show up. I'm thinking Human Artificer of House Tharashk. Possibly a Ranger/Artificer. Lemme know if that's ok.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> I'll jump in as an alt in case Non-Living Force doesn't show up. I'm thinking Human Artificer of House Tharashk. Possibly a Ranger/Artificer. Lemme know if that's ok.




OK, you're in if NLF is not.


----------



## Andor (May 21, 2006)

Okay, here's my alt. 

Aaron d'Tharashk, scion of the Finders Guild
About 5' 9" 180# with Black hair and green eyes. His skin has a faint greenish pallor that shows some orc blood in his background. 

He is dressed in practical explorers clothing with a broad felt hat with a fluffy green feather. A bandolier filled with scroll cases and potions crosses his chest, held in place with the jeweled brooch that marks him as a member of the Finders' Guild. He wears a heavy pack on his back festooned with ropes, chains, hooks, tools, a flail and a shield.

*Stats*[Sblock]
Name: Aaron d'Tharashk
Race: Human
Class: Artificer
Level: 3
Alignment: NG

Str: 14+2
Dex: 12+1
Con: 12+1
Int: 16+3
Wis: 10+0
Chr: 14+2

HP: 17

Skills:
Appraise: 3 + 3 : 9
Craft (Metalsmithing): 3 + 3 : 6
Decipher Script: 1.5 + 3 : 4
Disable Device: 6 + 3 : 9
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering): 6 + 3 : 9
Notice: 6 + 0 : 6
Search: 6 + 3 + 2 : 11
Spellcraft: 3 + 3 : 9
Stealth: 6 + 1 - (2) : 7(5)
Use Magic Device: 6 + 2 + 3 : 11

Speak Language : Common
Speak Language : Orc
Speak Language : Giant
Speak Language : Dwarven

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Brew Potion
Craft Wondrous Item
Least Dragonmark : Finding (locate object 1/day)
Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
Combat Expertise

Armor Proficiency : Light
Armor Proficiency : Medium
Shield Proficiency : All except Tower
Weapon Focus : Flails & Chains
Weapon Group : Basic
Weapon Group : Flails & Chains
Weapon Group : Exotic

Stuff: (53#)
Mithral Shirt
Heavy Wooden Shield
Chain (10')
Flail (MW)
Dagger
Grappling hook

BackPack
Beltpouch
Scroll/Potion Bandolier
Finders' Guild Brooch
Explorers Outfit (x2)
Artisan's Outfit 
Glyphbook
Artisan's Tools (Metalwork MW)
Thieves' Tools 
Thieves' Tools (MW)
Hammock
Tarp
Ball of Twine
Rope (Silk 50')
Blank Book 
Block of Ink
Waterskin

10 PP
10 GP
10 SP

Magic Stuff:
Scroll of CLW (lvl 1) (X9)
Potion of CLW (lvl 1) (X2)
Potion of Magic Weapon (lvl 1) (x2)
Potion of Protection from Evil (lvl 1) (x6)
Wand of Magic Missile (lvl 1) (50 charges)[/sblock]

*notes: 
I paid half price for the potions and scrolls he's capable of making. I paid full price for the wand. I personally think the spiked chain is kind of a stupid weapon, so for a backup weapon I was just planning on using a plain old chain or a manriki-gusari as it's called in OA. The stats from OA are like a spiked chain but 1d6/1d6 bludgeoning x2 crit. I assume you don't mind me gimping myself in the name of flavor?


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

I don't think NLF will join, I think he's busy in RL.


----------



## Andor (May 21, 2006)

Skimming over the rogues gallery..

Bront are you sure Sheri has 3 levels? I'm not sure how you get a BAB of 0 with 3 levels in two classes. Even a Psion gets a BAB of 1 at 2nd level.

Hope you don't mind my peeking.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

CHEATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nah, it's ok, some of that is OOC private, some isn't.  I need to comb over the numbers one last time.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for holding the spot, but I am afraid Bront is right.  RL is crushingly busy ATM and it would not be right to take on another game - especially if there is an interested player I would be bumping out.

Besides, I honestly know very little about Eberron and I'd have no time to learn.  Sorry to be so blunt, but that's honest.

In sum, though, I do appreciate very much the invitation and I wish you all well.  Happy gaming, and I hope the game goes better than the one and only Eberron game I was in on PbP.


----------



## Animus (May 22, 2006)

OK people,

Both games are full. From now on, this thread is for recruiting alts. All OOC talk should be handled in your OOC threads. All characters should go in their RG thread, if they haven't been put there already. OOC links are below. the RG link is in the OOC link.


Go here for Special Delivery.

Go here for Man On the Run.


----------



## Animus (May 23, 2006)

Since Azaar is a no show, I am opeining up Man on the Run for one slot. Please read the first post before submitting your character. Also, please put that character in the Rogue's Gallery. Thank  you.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2006)

Hello alll,

This is a post to recruit one more person for Man on the Run.


----------

